# This is strange



## Xring33 (May 19, 2020)

About the first of April we had to rehome our Yorkie. Man that adopted her was taking her for a walk when she slipped out of her halter and escaped. This was on April 28th and she has been gone ever since. People in the town of 300 have tried to catch her with no results. They have left food and water for her. Now the strange part. She has been seen with a male fox, vixen and two kits. She has also been seen sharing their den. Any ideas?


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

She seems that she wants to be where she is. Did you have another dog around with her? Never know, maybe the Fox are going to keep her around for food for the kits.


----------



## Xring33 (May 19, 2020)

I would have thought they would have killed her by now. Guess she could be in Trouble if food is scarce.


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

taxidermist said:


> She seems that she wants to be where she is. Did you have another dog around with her? Never know, maybe the Fox are going to keep her around for food for the kits.


+1


----------

